# pensacola beach pier



## skythe

i was snorkeling under the pier today and it looks like every one is fishing in the wrong spot i was maby 1/4 to half way out and i saw probly 20 or more big sheepheads around the pillers. tryed to call out to people fishn but they didnt pat me any mind. also there were tons and tons of baby flounder about as big as an egg. also a really big school of some other fish i couldnt really see to well there were all silver about a foot long and slender probly 50-80 in the school. just figured some one might get some use out of this post.


----------



## Dylan

The sheephead that live out there dont bite..The silver fish were probably Whiting..I caught a few today..Where was the school of these?


----------



## Garbo

dang.

very interesting first post.


----------



## Splittine

opcorn


----------



## Garbo

> *Splittine (3/7/2010)*opcorn


Up you one. 

opcorn opcorn


----------



## Dylan

Were the whiting under the pier? East or West side? I am going to throw some fleas and shrimp tommorrow


----------



## jigslinger

I'm thinkin the same thing. How'd he get away with that?


----------



## Dylan

> *jigslinger (3/7/2010)*I'm thinkin the same thing. How'd he get away with that?


I fished all day and didnt see him..Cant call first shot on a dweller


----------



## jigslinger

He must have stayed on the west side I guess.


----------



## ironman172

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i was snorkeling under the pier today and it looks like every one is fishing in the wrong spot i was maby 1/4 to half way out </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

with this picture from another post of the baby flounder....must be something legit to his post


----------



## fishn4fun

I saw u out there on the east and west side you had a dive flag tied to your fins I think the school you are talking about was one of the schools of needle fish that were around.


----------



## fishn4fun

I saw u out there on the east and west side you had a dive flag tied to your fins I think the school you are talking about was one of the schools of needle fish that were around.


----------



## skythe

im still fairly few to saltwater fish and this area in general i was close to the shore and was mostly on the right side of the pier looking twards the end of it.i stay away from people fishing, i try to not get in any ones way and that was me with the flag tied to my belt...


----------



## jaceboat

> *skythe (3/8/2010)*im still fairly few to saltwater fish and this area in general i was close to the shore and was mostly on the right side of the pier looking twards the end of it.i stay away from people fishing, i try to not get in any ones way and that was me with the flag tied to my belt...


you do realized that it is really dumb to snorkel around the pier and hazardous to your health? if you try that 2 weeks from now your probably gonna get killed. im pretty sure its illegal to.


----------



## skythe

besides the obvious hook hazard what is the danger i stay well far away from anyone fishing so i dont scare the fish or come close to there lines. and if there were more then a hand full of people fishing on there i wouldnt dive it. and as far as legality i havnt seen anywhere that it is illegal ive talked to people at the local dive shops the life guards and the park rangers in the area and none of them said ther was anything wrong with it. im not spearfishing or anything.


----------



## jaceboat

> *skythe (3/9/2010)*besides the obvious hook hazard what is the danger i stay well far away from anyone fishing so i dont scare the fish or come close to there lines. and if there were more then a hand full of people fishing on there i wouldnt dive it. and as far as legality i havnt seen anywhere that it is illegal ive talked to people at the local dive shops the life guards and the park rangers in the area and none of them said ther was anything wrong with it. im not spearfishing or anything.


try it in 2 weeks and your almost guaranteed to get more than a few ling jigs slammed at you. a hard slung 3-4oz jigs to your head could kill you. i have seen it send a few ppl to the hospital. i may be wrong about it being illegal but either way its not very smart.


----------



## danieljames84

hey saw this in the PNJ. I think they are going to start enforcing the law about "not swimming under the gulf pier"



http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=20103050316

or

article by Jamie Page 

The new beach ordinance allows for enforcement of:



n Diving/jumping off Gulf, Quietwater or any public pier.



n Re-entering the Gulf of Mexico after being rescued.



n Fishing, shark fishing, spear fishing in public swimming areas.



n Operating any non-motorized boat/kayak in swimming areas.



n Throwing hard balls or objects or playing football, volleyball or baseball in crowded conditions.



n Digging deep holes or tunneling in the sand in congested areas.



n Getting on lifeguard towers.



n Swimming in the Gulf during dangerous surf conditions when red flags or double red flags are posted.



n Swimming after drinking alcohol but not yet intoxicated to the point of lawful arrest.



n Swimming well offshore outside the designated swimming areas -- in the Gulf or Sound.



n Kite-boarding.



n Skim-boarding dangerously close to bathers.



n Swimming under or around the Gulf Pier.



n Placing large tents in front of lifeguard stands, obstructing the ability of lifeguards to observe the beach and water.







The next time a Pensacola Beach lifeguard tells someone to stop shark fishing in a public swimming area, law enforcement will have the authority to actually write the angler a citation.



Until now, rules like this one have been more like strong suggestions, but no actual ordinance has existed to enforce it.



Escambia County commissioners Thursday unanimously approved an ordinance giving public safety officials authority to enforce beach rules and ticket those who disobey.



"This is an ordinance so that we will be able to tell people they need to stay out of the Gulf because they could die, or stop people from shark fishing around swimmers," Santa Rosa Island Authority Executive Director Buck Lee said. "They tell us to go fly a kite. So now we can call the Sheriff's Office."



The beach rules most commonly violated include, re-entering the Gulf after being rescued, swimming under or around the Gulf Pier, and jumping or diving off the Quietwater and Gulf piers.



"... We are protecting people from their own ignorance," Commissioner Wilson Robertson said. "If the authorities will be able to say you are risking your life and need to get out of the water, then this is going to save a life and it's worth it."



There may be an exception with the ordinance.



For example, rough surf draws surfers to the Gulf. Surfers will be allowed to remain in the water during rough surf ? because they have flotation devices attached to them ? as long as they appear to beach authorities to be competent surfers, Pensacola Beach Public Safety Supervisor Bob West said.



The ordinance, which takes effect immediately, gives authorities the latitude to first warn the violator. If the violation continues, a deputy will be called in to cite the person.



"I am no big fan of large government or proliferation of government rules, but I think from what I have seen out here it would greatly increase our ability to protect the public and ensure everyone has a good time at the beach," Greenwood said.



"Most people obey the rules, but there will always be some people who will do things that conflict with other people trying to have a good beach day."


----------



## Dylan

> *jaceboat (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *skythe (3/9/2010)*besides the obvious hook hazard what is the danger i stay well far away from anyone fishing so i dont scare the fish or come close to there lines. and if there were more then a hand full of people fishing on there i wouldnt dive it. and as far as legality i havnt seen anywhere that it is illegal ive talked to people at the local dive shops the life guards and the park rangers in the area and none of them said ther was anything wrong with it. im not spearfishing or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> try it in 2 weeks and your almost guaranteed to get more than a few ling jigs slammed at you. a hard slung 3-4oz jigs to your head could kill you. i have seen it send a few ppl to the hospital. i may be wrong about it being illegal but either way its not very smart.
Click to expand...



That is more illegal than snorkeling under the pier and will not be tolerated:nonono

Thanks for the info about the fish..They are going to start enforcing more rules out on the beach..You should be fine snorkeling late fall and winter


----------



## fishinoversex

skythe

The pier fishing folks think they own the pier.

As stated they will run down the pier just to throw a jig at you, read,listen and you will hear what class acts they are.

NOT ALLoke but 99.9% of them, and if you read the forum you will hear of someone getting a little to close and the jigs will fly.

But I think the new "no retreat law" will be used this year by someone, and the flare guns will come out.

NOW BEFORE YOU GUYS START READ THE LAW.



If your life is threatened and you are in true fear of your life and/or the lives of your family, you can use deadly force and do not need to turn and run; PER: The Florida Supreme Court.

The threat does not apply only to your home and/or personnel property, but out in public and on public property.



Having someone throw a jig at you is by law a threat to harm and or cause of great bodily harm and or death.


----------



## fishinoversex

For the that do not no!! 





The Florida no-retreat bill, which provides that a person need not retreat from an attack, may "stand his ground" and use deadly force if he reasonably believes he or another person is threatened by death or serious physical injury. (The retreat requirement imposes a restriction on self-defense: in addition to a threat of death or serious injury, the defender had to show they had tried to retreat, or that retreat exposed them to greater danger. Court decisions had already removed that requirement within the defender's home or business).



Last April 30, 2009, near Wahneta, Florida, Ladon "Jamie" Jones fatally shot 21-year old Nikki McCormick. McCormick was involved in an attempt to steal Jones' SUV. According to an affidavit released by the Polk County Sheriff?s Office, ones opened fire as the SUV approached him. Because of Florida's no retreat law, Jones will not be facing charges for her death.



According to CNN, http://cnnwire.blogs.cnn.com/2009/0...-shooting-for-homeowner-no-retreat-law-cited/,



"Authorities said Jones is protected by Florida?s ?no retreat? law, which gives him the right to use lethal force if he reasonably believes his life is in danger."


----------



## User6882

> *fishinoversex (3/9/2010)*skythe
> The pier fishing folks think they own the pier.
> As stated they will run down the pier just to throw a jig at you, read,listen and you will hear what class acts they are.
> NOT ALLoke but 99.9% of them, and if you read the forum you will hear of someone getting a little to close and the jigs will fly.
> But I think the new "no retreat law" will be used this year by someone, and the flare guns will come out.
> NOW BEFORE YOU GUYS START READ THE LAW.
> 
> If your life is threatened and you are in true fear of your life and/or the lives of your family, you can use deadly force and do not need to turn and run; PER: The Florida Supreme Court.
> The threat does not apply only to your home and/or personnel property, but out in public and on public property.
> 
> Having someone throw a jig at you is by law a threat to harm and or cause of great bodily harm and or death.


here we go again with the lead slinging threads :doh


----------



## Dylan

> *Dylan (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *jaceboat (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *skythe (3/9/2010)*besides the obvious hook hazard what is the danger i stay well far away from anyone fishing so i dont scare the fish or come close to there lines. and if there were more then a hand full of people fishing on there i wouldnt dive it. and as far as legality i havnt seen anywhere that it is illegal ive talked to people at the local dive shops the life guards and the park rangers in the area and none of them said ther was anything wrong with it. im not spearfishing or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> try it in 2 weeks and your almost guaranteed to get more than a few ling jigs slammed at you. a hard slung 3-4oz jigs to your head could kill you. i have seen it send a few ppl to the hospital. i may be wrong about it being illegal but either way its not very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is more illegal than snorkeling under the pier and will not be tolerated:nonono
> 
> Thanks for the info about the fish..They are going to start enforcing more rules out on the beach..You should be fine snorkeling late fall and winter
Click to expand...



I think yall should read my quote again andLET IT GO..This is redundant and ignorant


----------



## skythe

wow i wasn't trying to cause any problems.just trying post something possibly useful to someone. apparently that was a bad idea....


----------



## kingling

300ft thats all we ask for....and we cant even get that, you have the entire gulf coast/ GOM to snorkel/fish

is it really asking that much when you have so many other places to go?


----------



## konz

Hey lets try this one fellas. Instead of insulting the man, how about being respectful and simply informing him that in a couple of weeks the pier will be crowded. The man said he woulnd't have done it had it been crowded so why blast him.

Skythe, if your brave enough to get in that cold ass water to do a little exploring then I think you are one hardcore sob! When the water warms up we'll have to do some snorkling.


----------



## Baitcaster

> *kingling (3/9/2010)*300ft thats all we ask for....and we cant even get that, you have the entire gulf coast/ GOM to snorkel/fish
> 
> 
> 
> is it really asking that much when you have so many other places to go?




Amen !


----------



## Dylan

Baitcaster and Ben you are both right BUT..This DOES NOT justify throwing jigs at anyone! As pier guys we should know better than anyone the damage they can do..


----------



## kingling

im not saying throw lures at people, there are other people beside me that can handle that haha

im saying that we only ask for a little bit of room and we usally can even get that, just a little courtesy would be nice


----------



## jaceboat

> *skythe (3/9/2010)*wow i wasn't trying to cause any problems.just trying post something possibly useful to someone. apparently that was a bad idea....


i guess i kinda got the problems going here but i was jus trying to tell you that its not a good idea to be snorkling around the pier especially ina few weeks.


----------



## jaceboat

> *kingling (3/9/2010)*im not saying throw lures at people, there are other people beside me that can handle that haha
> 
> im saying that we only ask for a little bit of room and we usally can even get that, just a little courtesy would be nice




nicely said ben, couldnt agree more.


----------



## Sunshine17

Lets just split Pensacola Beach. The tourists get the half down near Portofino, and the locals get everywhere else. I hate how the tourists complain about all this crap making this dumb rules. I completly understand the whole no diving or snorkling near Pensacola Beach pier cause i am a fellow fishermen and understand people reasons for that. But come on. No throwing hard balls or footballs or volleyballs? Thats the whole part of beach for for the most part. Oh well. Law enforcement gets the last say.


----------



## Cornflake789

Put this in the general discussion or politics section, and you should start up a pretty juicy debate :hungry


----------



## shmoe

" Swimming after drinking alcohol but not yet intoxicated to the point of lawful arrest."





you have got to be sh*ting me


----------



## phishermansdead

yeah....wtf??? that could mean ANYTHING??? I'm not a big drinker, but like to have a couple beers with the wife out on the beach.....


----------



## RickD

> Hey lets try this one fellas. Instead of insulting the man, how about being respectful and simply informing him that in a couple of weeks the pier will be crowded. The man said he woulnd't have done it had it been crowded so why blast him.
> 
> 
> 
> Skythe, if your brave enough to get in that cold ass water to do a little exploring then I think you are one hardcore sob! When the water warms up we'll have to do some snorkling.




Konz..........Totally agree with ya!


----------



## RickD

> Hey lets try this one fellas. Instead of insulting the man, how about being respectful and simply informing him that in a couple of weeks the pier will be crowded. The man said he woulnd't have done it had it been crowded so why blast him.
> 
> 
> 
> Skythe, if your brave enough to get in that cold ass water to do a little exploring then I think you are one hardcore sob! When the water warms up we'll have to do some snorkling.






Konz..........agree


----------



## nextstep

tolerance


----------



## N!cky

Im hear to say that "Jaceboat" started this whole argument. Your a stubborn bitch, just simmer down.

Im not taking anyones side here, just informing that Jaceboat is an imbosilic fool! :looser


----------



## littlezac

dang i missed it


----------



## cmauldwin

shits gettin spicy!!!

theres no need to snorkel the pier when there's the pier rubble a safe distance away from the pier fisherman....my 2 cents


----------



## mike potter

Thanks for info


----------



## Wookie

> *RickD (3/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lets try this one fellas. Instead of insulting the man, how about being respectful and simply informing him that in a couple of weeks the pier will be crowded. The man said he woulnd't have done it had it been crowded so why blast him.
> 
> Skythe, if your brave enough to get in that cold ass water to do a little exploring then I think you are one hardcore sob! When the water warms up we'll have to do some snorkling.
> 
> 
> 
> Konz..........Totally agree with ya!
Click to expand...

Not only that, BUT only a handful (maybe 100) know how to sight fish. Like they said, in a few weeks the pier will be elbow to elbow, both sides, slinging on the first large shadow they see in the water, thinking they have "first shot" on a cobia.Once you've been up there and experience the maddness of spring fishing, you'll understand why they're making such a racket about it. It's just safer not to,especially with the inexperience trying to make their mark as well.


----------



## [email protected]

well said ray!!


----------



## Travis Gill

> *jaceboat (3/9/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *skythe (3/9/2010)*besides the obvious hook hazard what is the danger i stay well far away from anyone fishing so i dont scare the fish or come close to there lines. and if there were more then a hand full of people fishing on there i wouldnt dive it. and as far as legality i havnt seen anywhere that it is illegal ive talked to people at the local dive shops the life guards and the park rangers in the area and none of them said ther was anything wrong with it. im not spearfishing or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> try it in 2 weeks and your almost guaranteed to get more than a few ling jigs slammed at you. a hard slung 3-4oz jigs to your head could kill you. i have seen it send a few ppl to the hospital. i may be wrong about it being illegal but either way its not very smart.
Click to expand...

Who


----------



## Yeahbuddy

What I have found to be the truth about Pier fishing, anyone on the Pier (including me) cant afford a boat and loves to fish.At the end of the day, i fish for a hobby and assume 99% of everyone else does also, why turn something you enjoy into a war of throwing jigs at Peoples Grills...I spent alot of time on Okaloosa last year and made some good friends, but man....I saw a couple fights out there...just bums me out, takes the fun outta it a little..maybe im not hardcore enough...just my opinion which most people dont care about.


----------



## Corpsman

> *ironman172 (3/7/2010)*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>i was snorkeling under the pier today and it looks like every one is fishing in the wrong spot i was maby 1/4 to half way out </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> with this picture from another post of the baby flounder....must be something legit to his post




I hear those are great! Fry em up like chips.


----------

